# What happens with you Clean a heavily abused bud buster lid with 99% ISO??????



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

So like three nights ago.. i was just blasted... and i decided to clean my bud buster lid with ISO... because you couldnt see thru the thing..and the button was mad stuck from crystal build up.. anyway.. i ended up with this like tan colored ISO.. i left it outside for three days in direct sunlight... and i was left with this powder stuff.... looks safe enough to smoke... so i tried some.. and this **** bubbles like bubble hash... 

Any thoughts... did i possibly just smoke plastic??? LOL..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Haha.....

Got any brain cells left?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

enough you know that you are on the computer..and im still blocked on msn.. WT F


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Hahahaha.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

This site is moving slow this morning.. wonder why??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

plastic perhaps?  

j/k


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

who knows... didnt taste like plastic.. but whatever... does the trick...


----------



## Draston (Jul 3, 2007)

wow.... just.... wow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2007)

*Looks fine to me.  *


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> wow.... just.... wow.


 

good wow??? bad wow??? 

It smokes fine.. i tried some in my hash pipe and the taste is amazing.. and it bubbles just like bubble hash..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

Nah this stuff is alll good.. but heres my question.. why didnt it come out similar to old.. instead its more like bubble hash.. powder tan colored stuff...


----------

